# My Christmas present...to myself



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Been wanting to replace my Wilson Combat BWC I was forced to sell back in 2014 with another from the company...and so I did.

2016 X-TAC Elite Compact .45acp










Also had Brandon Wallace (S&S Holsters) from 1911Forum.com send me one of his holsters for it.










Don't know if it will be my new EDC or not since its a lot heaver than my Sig P938...but at least now its an option.

Thanks for letting me share. Hope you all had a great Christmas and have a Happy new Year.

~


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW! That is a nice looking 1911. Nice looking holster as well. I'll carry my Ruger 1911CMD occasionally in a Winthrop IWB holster at the 4:00 position, and it carries well, really don't notice the weight mush. But then again, I normally carry a G19, and the weight difference doesn't seem that significant when both are fully loaded.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice Medic! You DA MAN! Wilson Combat don't make junk, that's for sure. Beautiful pistol.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

A good .45 is always in order, but I don't see a picture. Is the shot still posted, and am I over-looking it?


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

BigHead said:


> A good .45 is always in order, but I don't see a picture. Is the shot still posted, and am I over-looking it?


I have no idea why you cant see...unless you're on a server or ISP that blocks ImageShack??

Try this...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

